# quant que / com



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

M'estic embolicant tota sola amb una bestiesa. A veure si des de fora em podeu ajudar a veure-ho clar.

Vull dir amb un exclamatiu que necessitem molt tenir un somni. La frase seria així:

"*I tant, (EXCL) necessitem un somni!*"

El meu dubte és aquest exclamatiu. Jo diria que hauria de ser *COM* ("com necessitem un somni"), perquè és el que fa de modificador verbal i ja denota per si mateix un alt grau del que sigui (la necessitat d'un somni, en aquest cas), però se m'ha ficat al cap aquest "*quant que*" ("quant que necessitem un somni"), pel que té de quantitat, i ja no sé quin és el bo, o si ho són tots dos...

Com ho veieu?

Gràcies i bona setmana a tothom!


----------



## twocandles

Jo veig més natural i he sentit/llegit el *com* en aquest contexte... L'altra opció (no et sabria dir si correcte) és més rebuscada.


----------



## Amandla

I "què" no seria vàlid?


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Twocandles, sí, jo també ho veig així. Gràcies!



			
				Amandla said:
			
		

> I "què" no seria vàlid?



Mmm, no ho acabo d'entendre, Amandla. Com ho diries?
Gràcies!


----------



## Amandla

*I tant, (què) necessitem un somni!

*Em sembla que m'he equivocat o bé no he entés el que demanaves.


----------



## betulina

Amandla said:


> *I tant, (què) necessitem un somni!
> 
> *Em sembla que m'he equivocat o bé no he entés el que demanaves.



Sí, no, no funciona... però gràcies per participar, veïna!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Sí, no, no funciona... però gràcies per participar, veïna!


 
Hola Betu:

Doncs, amb "qué" és incorrecte? És que en castellà ho diriem aixì "¡Y tanto qué necesitamos un sueño!". Seria un castellanisme o un barbarisme? Ho dic per intentar evitar dir-ho.

Gràcies per endavant.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Doncs, amb "qué" és incorrecte? És que en castellà ho diriem aixì "¡Y tanto qué necesitamos un sueño!". Seria un castellanisme o un barbarisme? Ho dic per intentar evitar dir-ho.
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Ant


 
Toniet, perdona, però jo crec que en castellà seria: "¡Y TANTO _*QUE*_ NECESITAMOS UN SUEÑO!"


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Doncs, amb "qué" és incorrecte? És que en castellà ho diriem aixì "¡Y tanto qué necesitamos un sueño!". Seria un castellanisme o un barbarisme? Ho dic per intentar evitar dir-ho.
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Ant



Aaah, entesos! Ja veig per on anaves, Amandla! Gràcies, Ant!  

Són coses diferents, però. "I tant *que* necessitem un somni!" és del tot correcte, però el "que" és àton (i hauria jurat que en castellà, també... ). El que passa és que no vol dir el mateix que el que vull dir. 

Crec que ens ha confós aquest "i tant". Fixeu-vos que hi ha una coma darrere. És com si fos "Ja ho pots ben dir," o simplement "sí,". En castellà jo diria "¡Y tanto, cuánto necesitamos un sueño!". És aquest "cuánto", que busco. I cada cop estic més convençuda que ha de ser "com".

Gràcies a tots, m'heu fet rumiar sobre coses molt interessants!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Aaah, entesos! Ja veig per on anaves, Amandla! Gràcies, Ant!
> 
> Són coses diferents, però. "I tant *que* necessitem un somni!" és del tot correcte, però el "que" és àton (i hauria jurat que en castellà, també... ). El que passa és que no vol dir el mateix que el que vull dir.
> 
> Crec que ens ha confós aquest "i tant". Fixeu-vos que hi ha una coma darrere. És com si fos "Ja ho pots ben dir," o simplement "sí,". En castellà jo diria "¡Y tanto, cuánto necesitamos un sueño!". És aquest "cuánto", que busco. I cada cop estic més convençuda que ha de ser "com".
> 
> Gràcies a tots, m'heu fet rumiar sobre coses molt interessants!


 
Hola,

Ara ja ho entenc, i sí, tens raó hi ha una diferencia entre "que" y "cuanto", al menys en castellà i pareix que en català és el mateix, la coma ho indicaba, me h´embolicat una mica.

També teniu raó la Tradu y tú en que "que" seria àton, peró crec que com va en una exclamació, hem de fer servir-ho amb l´accent, però no soc segur del tot.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Amandla

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ara ja ho entenc, i sí, tens raó hi ha una diferencia entre "que" y "cuanto", al menys en castellà i pareix que en català és el mateix, la coma ho indicaba, me h´embolicat una mica.
> 
> També teniu raó la Tradu y tú en que "que" seria àton, peró crec que com va en una exclamació, hem de fer servir-ho amb l´accent, però no soc segur del tot.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Sí jo també creia que anava amb accent perquè era exclamatiu. M'he confòs per la coma jo també hehe 
 Però el "com" té sentit , més que el "quant que". 

edito: tens raó. hi ha diferència de significat entre la coma i sense la coma. Ara ho he entés!


----------



## betulina

Tot solucionat, doncs.  Em quedo amb el "com".

Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I alguna cosa del tipus "Apa que no necessitem/ens cal un somni!" O potser és un pèl massa informal, no?


----------



## betulina

Són molt bones alternatives, TPS! Però en el text que tinc no m'hi van bé del tot, amb "com" ja faig per ara. Queden en la memòria per a altres ocasions!


----------

